# The Karma winner is.....................



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Since only 4 people bothered to enter, my wife pulled all 4 names out of the hat.

So the winners are......jwkimber45, 96 Brigadier, Charlie and scooter. Congrats guys, PM me with an address and I'll ship a bottle of gun better out ASAP.:mrgreen: 
I'm also adding a "little" something extra in the package.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

WOW!! Very generous two, four, zero, zero.

PM on the way.....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen: sent PM already


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Check's.....uhh.......address is in the mail. Wait a minute, you've already got my address. Just go for it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Just curious...*

The 'sumthin extra" isnt gonna explode 'er anything is it...... :smt017


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

PM sent. Thanks. This is the best forum ever.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> The 'sumthin extra" isnt gonna explode 'er anything is it...... :smt017


I think I'll have the wife open the package......:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> The 'sumthin extra" isnt gonna explode 'er anything is it...... :smt017


If it has stopped ticking by the time it gets there it "should" be OK.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I think I'll have the wife open the package......:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Awesome, I'll put something "special" in just for her.:smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Check's.....uhh.......address is in the mail. Wait a minute, you've already got my address. Just go for it.


I sent it by the same carrier you sent my new gun with. Go wait by the mailbox it will be there in a minute.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


Oops, strike a nerve?:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Awesome, I'll put something "special" in just for her.:smt082


This 'ought to be good..........:smt077


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> This 'ought to be good..........:smt077


It will for her.....:smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> It will for her.....:smt077 :smt077 :smt077


Hummmm..........


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No nerves left. Just warm and fuzzy.:smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Hummmm..........


Good guess...............:smt077 :smt077


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Guess I need to stock up on batteries!!!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Guess I need to stock up on batteries!!!!!


It's 110.........:smt004 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good grief.......I may as well spruce up the spare bedroom.:smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Good grief.......I may as well spruce up the spare bedroom.:smt022


Yes you should.:smt025 :smt025

Your "special" package is in the mail. :mrgreen: I put a BIG orange sticker on it that says penis extender enclosed please handle carefully.:mrgreen: :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

All the rest of the Karma packages went out today too. And ALL of them have a little something "extra" in them. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Now that they have all gone out, I'll say it. I knew enought to keep my mouth shut about this deal. Good luck JW :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Now that they have all gone out, I'll say it. I knew enought to keep my mouth shut about this deal. Good luck JW :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


All but YOURS went out. I knew I was waiting for something.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Now that they have all gone out, I'll say it. I knew enought to keep my mouth shut about this deal. Good luck JW :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Yeah, no kidding......:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Yeah, no kidding......:mrgreen:


You should see the label on Charlies box.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> You should see the label on Charlies box.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


I can only imagine.:smt068 :smt067


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I can only imagine.:smt068 :smt067


Something about "Life Sized Sheep" enclosed DO NOT PUNCTURE. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Something about "Life Sized Sheep" enclosed DO NOT PUNCTURE. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Ive said it before and Ill say it again....Ya'll aint right:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again....Ya'll aint right:mrgreen:


Thanks!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Yours is in a plain brown wrapper.:smt077


----------

